# National Geographic's famous 'Afghan Girl' arrested in Pakistan on corruption charges, Dawn reports



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*National Geographic's famous 'Afghan Girl' arrested in Pakistan on corruption charges, Dawn reports*
Shailaja Neelakantan| Updated: Oct 26, 2016, 13:08 IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Photographer Steve McCurry took a photo of Sharbat Bibi near Peshawar in 1984
McCurry's photograph became the cover of the June 1985 issue of National Geographic
After that, Bibi became known worldwide as 'Afghan Girl'






NEW DELHI: National Geographic's famous 'Afghan Girl', Sharbat Bibi, was arrested on corruption charges today by Pakistan's Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) in Peshawar, sources told Dawn newspaper.

National Geographic photographer Steve McCurry took a photograph of Bibi at a refugee camp near Peshawar in 1984. She became known worldwide as 'Afghan Girl', after McCurry's photograph became the cover of the June 1985 issue of National Geographic Magazine. At the time, she was about 12 years old.

National Geographic also made a short documentary about her life and called her the 'Mona Lisa of Afghan war', Dawn said.

Bibi was arrested from her residence today for forging a Computerised National Identity Card, FIA sources told Dawn. Bibi has dual Pakistani and Afghan nationality, and both those ID cards have been recovered from her.

Bibi remained anonymous for years after a picture of her made the cover of National Geographic. She was eventually located in 2002 by the magazine.

After her family granted her permission to meet with McCurry, who photographed her 17 years earlier, he said he knew immediately that he had found her again.

"Her eyes are as haunting now as they were then," he had said, Dawn reported.




http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-corruption-charges/articleshow/55066174.cms



*Nat Geo's famed 'Afghan Girl' Sharbat Bibi arrested by FIA in Peshawar*


*Nat Geo's famed 'Afghan Girl' Sharbat Bibi arrested by FIA in Peshawar*
ALI AKBAR — UPDATED about an hour ago
WHATSAPP
 23 COMMENTS
 PRINT




Sharbat Bibi became famously known as the 'Afghan Girl' when National Geographic photographer Steve McCurry captured her photograph at the Nasir Bagh refugee camp situated on the edge of Peshawar in 1984.
Nat Geo's famed 'Afghan Girl' Sharbat Bibi was arrested by the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) on Wednesday in Peshawar, FIA sources said.

Bibi was arrested from her home for forgery of a Computerised National Identity Card (CNIC), the FIA sources said. Bibi had Pakistani and Afghan ID cards in her possession, and both ID cards have been recovered from her, the FIA sources said.

Bibi has been charged under Section 419, 420 of the Pakistan Penal Code and Section 5(2) of Prohibition of Corruption Act.

An FIA official said the officer who issued the ID cards to Sharbat Bibi is now working as a deputy commissioner in customs and got bail-before-arrest to avoid arrest in the case.

Last year, NADRA issued three CNICs to Sharbat Bibi and two men who claimed to be her sons. Issuance of CNICs were in violation to the rules and procedures of NADRA.

NADRA's vigilance department and an FIA official rejected information provided on the NADRA form as fake, and the FIA official ordered cancellation of CNICs of Sharbat and her alleged sons.

Details of the form had claimed that Sharbat Bibi had two sons. The official maintained that Sharbat Bibi has two daughters and a two-year-old son.

The official added that relatives present at the given address have refused to recognise two persons listed as her sons in the form.

An inquiry had been launched with NADRA officials under fire for issuing CNICs to foreign nationals without legitimate documentation.

*'Mona Lisa of Afghan war'*
Sharbat Bibi became famously known as the 'Afghan Girl' when National Geographic photographer Steve McCurry captured her photograph at the Nasir Bagh refugee camp situated on the edge of Peshawar in 1984 and identified her as Sharbat Gula.

She gained worldwide recognition when her image was featured on the cover of the June 1985 issue of National Geographic Magazine at a time when she was approximately 12 years old.

That photo has been likened with Leonardo Da Vinci's Mona Lisa.

National Geographic also made a short documentary about her life and dubbed her the ‘Mona Lisa of Afghan war’.

_Take a look: Afghan Girl_

She remained anonymous for years after her first photo made her an icon around the world and until she was discovered by National Geographic in 2002.

After Sharbat's family granted her permission to meet with the man who photographed her 17 years ago, McCurry knew immediately, even after so many years, that he had found her again.

"Her eyes are as haunting now as they were then," he had said.

*Fate of Afghan refugees*
Pakistan has been tackling the Afghan refugee crisis for over three decades; the UNHCR has acknowledged it as the “largest protracted refugee situation globally”.

It is estimated that some three million Afghan refugees are living in Pakistan, half of whom are unregistered.

_Read more: Pakistan hosts third highest number of refugees: Amnesty_

The Human Rights Watch (HRW) has spoken against the forceful return of Afghanistan refugees from Pakistan, reminding the government of their obligation to protect all Afghans in the country, including those not registered as refugees.

Uncertainty about future, tightening of border controls, and security crackdown against foreigners living in Pakistan have already sped up the return process despite deteriorating security in Afghanistan due to increased attacks by Taliban and an aggravating economy.

The main factor driving the accelerated process is, however, said to be the documentation requirement for visits to Afghanistan. Doubling of cash grant by the UNHCR for voluntary returnees from $200 to $400 per individual and Pakistani incentive of free wheat for the relocated camps for three years are some of the other factors.

Besides harassment by law enforcement agencies, there are reports about increased negative attitudes of the community towards refugees due to involvement of some of them in the crime and terrorism.

_Read more: Fate of Afghan refugees_




http://www.dawn.com/news/1292383/nat-geos-famed-afghan-girl-sharbat-bibi-arrested-by-fia-in-peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Time to repatriate these people. Enough of this.


----------



## ali_raza

throw out these creatures from our land


----------



## Gryphon

Afghans are famous for being 'namak haramis' and 'lakhairs'. A better title would have been 'notorious' instead of 'famous'. Time to kick them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ali_raza said:


> throw out these creatures from our land




Why should the Afghan refugees leave Pakistan? Despite their rants and hatred for Pakistan they have a life there that they could only imagine in their wildest dreams in Afghanistan. Would you want to leave if you were in their position?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Afghans are famous for being 'namak haramis' and 'lakhairs'. A better title would have been 'notorious' instead of 'famous'. Time to kick out those Afghans.



couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Afghans are famous for being 'namak haramis' and 'lakhairs'. A better title would have been 'notorious' instead of 'famous'. Time to kick them out.




Never understood why Pakistan doesn't forcibly kick them ALL out? We are usually ruthless people but seem very soft on the Afghans. Never knew why.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Afghan parasites need to be expelled from our country once and for all, enough is enough


----------



## Gryphon

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why should the Afghan refugees leave Pakistan? Despite their rants and hatred for Pakistan they have a life there that they could only imagine in their wildest dreams in Afghanistan. Would you want to leave if you were in their position?



Pakistan is not a 'dharam shala' for lakhair Afghanis. Pakistan is poor and cannot support 3 million lakhairs.

They will be kicked out. It doesn't matter if they want to stay forever or leave 'when peace returns to Opium-rich Afghanistan'.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Pakistan is not a 'dharam shala' for lakhair Afghanis. Pakistan is poor and cannot support 3 million lakhairs.
> 
> They will be kicked out. It doesn't matter if they want to stay forever or leave 'when peace returns to Opium-rich Afghanistan'.




3 million is the "official" figure. Including ALL the "illegal" & "unofficial" Afghans in Pakistan, that figure is probably closer to and exceeds 10 million. We cannot sustain them. It's time for them to go home.


----------



## Gryphon

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> 3 million is the "official" figure. Including ALL the "illegal" & "unofficial" Afghans in Pakistan, that figure is probably closer to and exceeds 10 million. We cannot sustain them. It's time for them to go home.



10 million is too much for Pakistan to sustain. It is better if Pakistan takes some Rohingyas than these lakhairs living here for 40 years.

Only 300,000 have been kicked out. Hoping more will be forcefully repatriated.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> 10 million is too much for Pakistan to sustain. It is better if Pakistan takes some Rohingyas than these lakhairs living here for 40 years.
> 
> Only 300,000 have been kicked out. Hoping more will be forcefully repatriated.




What those figures don't take into account is that once we kick a few out, a lot of them always find a way to come back to Pakistan. That to when they "hate us".


----------



## Zibago

maximuswarrior said:


> Time to repatriate these people. Enough of this.


She is married to a Pakistani from what i know and her kids too are Pakistani


----------



## Chauvinist

Corrupt Jalebi...
Afghan Farebi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Didn't we arrest this auntie few months back how come we are arresting her again?


----------



## Zibago

Chauvinist said:


> Corrupt Jalebi...
> Afghan Farebi..


Her husband is Pakistani


----------



## Azadkashmir

shouldnt pak apply erm the ummah and get the other rich muslim countries to atleast take a few.


----------



## Jaanbaz

British Pakistanis being racist to Afghan refugees should have some shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Jaanbaz said:


> British Pakistanis being racist to Afghan refugees should have some shame.




Afghans in the UK despise Pakistan. They see us as the only reason why their country is gone to shit, rather than themselves or even the Americans.

Its somewhat ironic, seeing as how the reason most of them are even alive is because they sought safety in Pakistan for several years, before immigrating elsewhere.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Kash_Ninja said:


> Afghans in the UK despise Pakistan. They see us as the only reason why their country is gone to shit, rather than themselves or even the Americans.
> 
> Its somewhat ironic, seeing as hthaf ow the reason most of them are even alive is because they sought safety in Pakistan for several years, before immigrating elsewhere.



I know mate but avoid name calling all Afghans.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Jaanbaz said:


> I know mate but avoid name calling all Afghans.


All Afghani are assholes. I have yet to find a single Afghan who don't hate Pakistan. These sons of bitches are responsible for majority of terrorist attacks in Pakistan


----------



## maximuswarrior

She has committed fraud. She should be tried under the rule of law. Pakistan should not give into any pressure. Particularly the Americans are going ape shit at the moment. They can go to hell as far we are concerned. If anyone broke US law they would also be dealt according to their law. There would be no leniency. We don't give a crap whether she is the Mona Lisa or Kim Kardashian of Afghanistan. You break the law, you are punished by the law.

No country allows its documents to be forged. It is a sacred document and the penalty is very harsh. Just yesterday a minor intern had been caught forging documents over here in The Netherlands at a municipality. Guess what, the kid has received severe punishment. Justice is harsh and it doesn't discriminate.



Jaanbaz said:


> I know mate but avoid name calling all Afghans.



Stop defending haters. These people are like venemous snakes. They need to leave Pakistan at once.


----------



## MaMo

Jaanbaz said:


> British Pakistanis being racist to Afghan refugees should have some shame.





Jaanbaz said:


> British Pakistanis being racist to Afghan refugees should have some shame.


Got to agree there.

The best quality of many Muslims is how we feel offended and demand apology when a non-Muslim even utters a word about our religion/culture/region/race/etc, but we think it's perfectly alright to brush other people from an entire nation/group in one colour. Not to forget how we enjoy the basics in other countries that we would never wish minorities in our own countries: freedom of movement, financial stability, benefits, equal rights, etc.

Hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## Hyderif

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Never understood why Pakistan doesn't forcibly kick them ALL out? We are usually ruthless people but seem very soft on the Afghans. Never knew why.


When

All these hateful comments towards refugees who had no choice but to safe their lives and come to Pakistan . Just wondering if mahajareen of makka were hated by ansars of medina ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Hyderif said:


> When
> 
> All these hateful comments towards refugees who had no choice but to safe their lives and come to Pakistan . Just wondering if mahajareen of makka were hated by ansars of medina ?



Afghans hate pakistan and are responsible for most of the terrorism and drugs. Ship them all out.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

So many people would have most likely profited immensely from her image and yet she didn't receive even a dime for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

Proves Nadra cannot detect every illegal CNICs on its own. Sharbat is unlucky because her face is famous.


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> She is married to a Pakistani from what i know and her kids too are Pakistani


No an Afghan from Tora Bora region , I saw a documentary about her and since then I believe her husband has passed away.


----------



## Well.wisher

Sharbat e faulad ..


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> No an Afghan from Tora Bora region , I saw a documentary about her and since then I believe her husband has passed away.


I heard her husband is a nan bai from fata


----------



## Counterpunch

Authorities must identify and deport every Afghani national. Staying beyond the authorized timelineis an offence punishable by law itself.

Moreover, every Pakistani citizen must use the NADRAs service to reverify their CNIC and the 'family tree'. The guys who made fake CNIC's were hidden in some random family trees as without a family number and family details the system does not allow making a card


https://propakistani.pk/2016/06/27/nadra-launches-sms-service-family-members-verification/
How to Verify NADRA CNIC through SMS?

Send your *CNIC number* (with or without dashes) to *8008*
In return you will get the names of all registered persons in your family
If you’re satisfied with the list, reply the message with 2, but if there is any person registered as your family member you don’t know ─ notify the authority by replying with 1.
Family heads, or even if you are not head of a family, can send their NADRA CNIC number to 8008, and in response they will get the names of people with-in their family tree


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> I heard her husband is a nan bai from fata


If memory serves me correctly he was a very small, physically fragile and friendly chap originally from the Tora Bora region.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

NEW DELHI: Days after a controversial departure from Pakistan, it emerged that National Geographic's famous "Afghan Girl" Sharbat Gula will be travelling to India for medical treatment.

Shaida Abdali, Afghanistan's Ambassador to India, announced on Twitter: "The Iconic Afghan Sharbat Gula will soon be in India for medical treatment free of cost."

According to her lawyer, Gula, who's in her 40s, suffers from Hepatitis C. She is now scheduled to travel to Bangalore to receive treatment, according to Afghan news agency Khaama Press.

Sharbat Gula was arrested by the Federal Investigation Agency of Pakistan on October 26 from her house in Peshawar for forgery of a Pakistani Computerised National Identity Card.

She pleaded guilty to all charges against her and was sentenced to 15 days in jail and a fine of Rs 110,000 by a special anti-corruption and immigration court. Following the sentence, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa provincial government offered to stop her deportation from the country but she refused to stay in Pakistan.

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani last week personally welcomed her upon her arrival in Afghanistan, offering her a furnished apartment after she was deported by Pakistan.

"The woman who stands next to me became an iconic figure representing Afghan deprivation, Afghan hope and Afghan aspirations," President Ghani said. "All of us are inspired by her courage and determination." The portrait of Sharbat Gula, whose sea-green eyes and piercing gaze, made her an international symbol of refugees facing an uncertain future, first appeared on the cover of National Geographic in 1985.


Photographer Steve McCurry photographed her as a young girl living in the largest refugee camp in Pakistan, where almost three million Afghans sought shelter in the wake of the 1979 invasion by the Soviet Union. In 2002, McCurry tracked Sharbat Gula down, now married and mother of five, and photographed her again. One of her children died. That photo has been likened with Leonardo Da Vinci's Mona Lisa.


National Geographic also made a short documentary about her life and dubbed her the "Mona Lisa of Afghan war". 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI


----------

